# Growing live oaks



## Andy Tellier (Nov 4, 2003)

I recently aquired some acorns off a beautiful live oak "Quercus virginiana" I worked on. These things were dropping like crazy. My question to any of you from Virginia to Florida, and over to Texas, is, What kind of stratification has to be done to these seeds, (if any) before I sow them and get them going? Any help would be appreciated. Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## Dan F (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not familiar with live oaks, so I'll give you my "standard" response.

Check out _Manual of Woody Landscape Plants_ by Michael Dirr from your local library. He usually has a section that gives information about propagation.

I'd tell you what he says, but my copy is at work!


Dan


----------



## TREETX (Nov 6, 2003)

No stratification or scarification needed.

I have seem them germinating on a tree here after a good rain.


----------



## jbw (Nov 8, 2003)

*germination on trees*

i have stratified live oak acorns (half peat and half sand, 45 deg., one month) and had a very high germination rate. 90 %. without stratification i was only at 50%, all from the same tree. this year i noticed one tree that had germination on the tree. first time i had seen this. is this common on the q. v. fusiformis found in texas as opposed to the q. v. geminata found here in s. carolina?


----------

